# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Какую пару можно считать счастливой?

## JAHolper

Пройдясь по улице, зайдя в кафе, мы видим множество парочек. Это мальчики и девочки, парни и девушки, мужчины и женщины. Некоторые из них выглядят счастливыми, другие - нет. Но знаете, по внешнему виду сразу нельзя сказать, какая пара является счастливой, а какая - нет. Да и зачем оценивать кого-то, если есть вы сами? Давайте посмотрим, какие признаки счастливой пары (не обязательно супружеской) выделяют психологи.

*1. И он, и она находят время друг для друга*

Это - весьма важный признак. Если вы проводите время вместе, регулярно (хотя бы раз в неделю вместе гуляете), это просто отлично. Главное - что вы действительно проводите время вместе, а не с компьютером или друзьями, забывая друг о друге.

*2. Вы шутите вместе*

Конфликты вы умеете превратить в шутку. И да, если у вас поводов для шуток не так много, что же, попробуйте посещать развлекательные мероприятия. Но если вы вместе часто смеетесь - вы определенно счастливая пара.

*3. Вы идете на компромиссы друг с другом*

Другими словами, вы не стараетесь “давить” на партнера, чтобы отстоять собственную точку зрения, считая ее единственно правильной. Нет, вы обсуждаете какую-то проблему сообща, и даже, еслии она сложная, решаете, идя на уступки друг другу. В общем-то, все мы помним историю про двух барашков, которые сошлись на узком мосту, отказавшись пропустить друг друга. В данном случае узкий мост - это ваши отношения, которые можно легко потерять, если не слушать и не понимать другого человека.

*4. Оставляете место для развития своего партнера*

Бывает так, что партнеры  просто не оставляют друго другу места для развития, считая, что заниматься нужно одним и тем же, и интересоваться нужно тоже одним и тем же. Так вот, оставаться непохожими друг на друга (если вы таковыми были изначально) - это хорошо. И не стоит “воспитывать” своего партнера, стараясь подстроить под себя. Разные интересы обязательно должны быть.

*5. Вы не ревнуете партнера к любому “столбу”*

Постоянная ревность разрушает отношения, несмотря на то, что сами они могут быть очень теплыми. Конечно, без ревности вряд ли можно обойтись совсем, но бывают случаи, когда это чувство превращается в патологию. Если вы уделяете чрезмерно большое внимание местам, где бывает ваш любимый человек, звонкам, которые он совершает, и сообщениям, которые он отправляет и/или получает, то вы - практически патологический ревнивец/ревнивица. Так что старайтесь взять себя в руки.

Источник: xage.ru

----------


## Ynona

очень правильные слова)

----------

